

Ultra-High-Definition Quality Experience with MPEG-DASH Streaming - slederer
http://www.bitmovin.net/blog/2015/05/ultra-high-definition-quality-experience-mpeg-dash-part-1/

======
est
DASH is cool in terms of technology and cost saving, but as end-user
experience, it's super bad. I just wanna constant quality, full length video
buffered to my local and after that I start watching uninterrupted! Who the
fuck want to watch a 720p video and then BOOOOOM 240p. It's really
frustrating.

~~~
hroi
Some people would prefer scaled down quality instead of stuttering when
watching eg. live streams or on-demand movies (and not have to wait for
download to finish).

~~~
est
For live streams, yes, DASH might be super useful.

For on-demand movies, I'd like to it to buffer in advance to a sufficient time
length, but don't stutter anymore after that!

Hell I would rather lag for 1 minute for live videos instead of DASH.

I think it boils down to personal habits, would you endure constant small
problems with quicker progress, or would rather suffer at the start and enjoy
a smooth ride afterwards.

~~~
slederer
DASH is just a format, you can use it however you like, e.g. prebuffering
parts or the whole movie ... that's the flexibility of an open standard. there
are a lot of open source players or also commercial ones such as www.dash-
player.com, which exactly enable this flexibility.

------
reamworks
Is it better than Pied Piper, which is lossless?

~~~
hroi
A more relevant comparison would be HLS, Apple's HTTP Live Streaming tech,
which works really well but is not very widely supported.

~~~
slederer
Apple's HLS and MPEG-DASH share the same design principles. One big benefit of
MPEG-DASH is that it is supported natively within HTML5 using the HTML5 Media
Source Extentions. However, today HLS and MPEG-DASH are used in common.

